# Some Arkansas Info



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi all,
I'm about to send this e-mail out to my east-slope Fryingpan-Arkansas project notification list, but it gives you some idea of what we're expecting to see on the Arkansas for the 4th of July and through the weekend. It's more geared around the reservoirs, but might give you a piece of the picture of what to expect for your favorite runs:

Hi everyone,

In anticipation of the 4th of July holiday, I thought a note updating on Fry-Ark reservoir conditions might be helpful.

Turquoise Reservoir is about 78% full and still rising.

The Mt. Elbert Forebay is also at typical water elevations for July.

Twin Lakes is about 84% full. Releases from Twin to Lake Creek and the Arkansas River have bounced around some this week. Today, we are cutting releases back some more as inflow is rapidly falling and most of the snow has melted out. By late afternoon today, expect roughly 175 cfs in Lake Creek below Twin Lakes Dam. Small cuts in releases will likely continue through the weekend. 

Pueblo Reservoir, while below a water level elevation of what is average this time of year, still has plenty of water for boating and fishing. We're seeing flows around 503 cfs above the reservoir and around 470 cfs below the reservoir through town. Those flows will likely remain around those levels through the weekend.

To date, we've imported about 95% of our forecast of West Slope water through the Fryingpan-Arkansas Project--44,948 acre-feet. We're seeing the tail end of run-off in the collection system above Ruedi Reservoir.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July!

--Kara


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update Kara!


----------

